# To igloo, or not to igloo?



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Milly has started doing an interesting thing...

She has a sterilite bin for a cage and fleece liners for bedding, and has been a fleece diver since about 20 minutes after she went in her cage for the first time. Well, up until last night, she mostly ignored her igloo, other than when she crawls over it or uses it as a slide... but early this morning when I woke up to go to the bathroom, I got a big scare - I couldn't see her lump under the fleece!

Needless to say, I about peed in my pants. I frantically moved her food bowl and toys and lifted the fleece up to find that not only was she under the liners... but she was under her igloo as well! :lol: It cracks me up that she refuses to sleep in the igloo (she won't even go inside it), but has now discovered sleeping under it all snuggled up in her fleece and will NOT sleep any other way. 

Hedgehogs are so funny.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

That's hilarious. It's like double the 'protection'!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That's exactly what I thought, too! That one extra thing on top of her just ensures she won't get attacked in her sleep lol. She's lucky she started doing that last night, because I planned on taking her igloo out on Friday and just leaving her snuggie if she had continued to show no interest in it! 

Mindreader?... :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Whata silly girl!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Liam always always ALWAYS does this - it cracks me up! He loves to go under his liner, but every morning I find a perfectly formed tunnel from where he started to the center of the igloo. I have no idea how he does it. :lol: 

Now you know you're not alone!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

cylaura said:


> Liam always always ALWAYS does this - it cracks me up! He loves to go under his liner, but every morning I find a perfectly formed tunnel from where he started to the center of the igloo. I have no idea how he does it. :lol:
> 
> Now you know you're not alone!


Haha! Liam sounds adorable! I think Milly bites the fleece and pulls it down around her once she gets settled in because I always see the fleece twitching after she stops moving around. Right now, she is sort of under her igloo, but not completely, so it's ****ed at a really awkward angle. 



PJM said:


> :lol: Whata silly girl!


She is an extremely silly hedgie! She fights with her liners, too.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, Norman has never tried to go under his liner, but he'll only sleep in his igloo if he's in his pen, and it *must* be in its usual corner. I forgot to put it back one evening when I put him back in his pen. He scurried over to the corner where it usually is, then stood there completely stunned, trying to figure out what was wrong. I'm pretty sure he's a little too big for it now (it's always turned in some random direction and moved a few inches when I get hom since he shifts around in his sleep which moves the thing with him), but he loves to squeeze into a sleeping spot and be nice and snug, so I don't have the heart to change it on him and replace it with a bigger one.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I got the medium sized igloo for Mildred, and she seriously refuses to sleep in it. I have seen her go inside of it once, and she turned around and came right back out. She's going to be pretty ticked when I get the money for the stuff for a C&C cage and don't allow her to liner dive anymore! :lol: 

I'm going to put some fleece strips in her cage and see what she does with them... maybe she will start using her igloo! My guess is that she will sniff them, fight with them, drag them around, and then completely ignore them. That's what she did with her toys. -_-


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I stuff my igloo with my t-shirt and a bunch of fleece strips, Oscar loves it. Hehe, good luck with trying out the fleece strips! They're great for when our hedgies want to burrow under stuff!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Kenzy said:


> I stuff my igloo with my t-shirt and a bunch of fleece strips, Oscar loves it. Hehe, good luck with trying out the fleece strips! They're great for when our hedgies want to burrow under stuff!


Oh boy, that's all Milly wants to do. When I get her out for play-time, she will run around and eat her treat (sniff it, anyway), poop, run around, poop, and then she's ready to burrow under my leg or between my arm and side. *ouch*


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I use an igloo, at first chloe didnt seem interested at all, but I placed a few micro fleece wash cloths in it for bedding and now she loves it. Her newest thing now is to pull her toys and the fake wood pieces in her cage infront of the igloo entrance..


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

newfie_nurse said:


> I use an igloo, at first chloe didnt seem interested at all, but I placed a few micro fleece wash cloths in it for bedding and now she loves it. Her newest thing now is to pull her toys and the fake wood pieces in her cage infront of the igloo entrance..


That is too cute! Hedgies and their odd habits...


----------

